# You were here in my heart, now you've slipped away... <3



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

A few minuets ago I lost my betta Lucky. He died from an unknown cause and as I watched, he suffered. I tried to make him as comfortable as possible in his last minuets. I only had him for four months, I know it was his time but I can not believe that he is gone..... He was my first Betta that didn't die a week after I bought them. I named him Lucky because I knew he was going to be my lucky and be with me forever.

This post may not make since or it may be all jumbled up it's just that.....I'm at a lost for words. I am just in shock that he is gone....


R.I.P little buddy. Enjoy swimming in the rice paddies in the sky, you will be dearly missed... I love you <3


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Woah!!! Sorry the pic is huge!!! I guess i forgot to edit it!


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Aww I'm sorry about your lucky. Im sure you took great care of him. And don't worry about everything being jumbled up, I understand. It has happened to be before too when I lost a girl and a guy within 2 days. I just couldn't think uP the right thing to say because the news hadn't sunken in yet. You'll get through it, trust me. If you need to talk you can PM me if you like!


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you... He is still in his quarantine tank and every time I look at him I think that I will see him swimming around again.. It's going to be hard to burying him. I'm still thinking in my head that he will come back to life and everything will be fine... But I know that's not true.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Ya I know it's hard. I has 3 bettas, none for more than 6 months, and they all died. I was devastated. Just remember the happy times and my advice is to try to bury him as soon as you can, it will be easier on you.But as I said, just remember that you provided him with a great home and he had a great life.


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you. I just burried him under some yellow mums in my flower garden.... Even though he is gone, he will always have a place in my heart. 
<3 I Love You Lucky <3


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost Lucky. He was beautiful.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Awwww I'm so sorry :-( *hugs*


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you guys!


----------

